# Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?



## andre23564 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo an alle,

lese teilweise, dass Dorsche vom Strand geblinkert werden.

Wie ? Wann ? Wo ( komme aus Lübeck )? geht das.

Bin Neuling in Sachen Ostsee.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Brauche wirklich jede Info ( Gerät, Ort, Zeit )

Schon mal vielen Dank und ein super Jahr 2007.

André


----------



## Richie (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

Schau mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89210&page=2

Gruss
Richie


----------



## andre23564 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

vielen Dank an Richie für die schnelle Antwort.

leider wird dort fast nur die Flensburger Förde genannt.

Ist mir von Lübeck doch etwas zu weit.

Gibt es in der Lübecker Bucht auch Möglichkeiten
zum Dorschblinkern vom Ufer oder Seebrücke ?

Wie ist das Brodtner Ufer ? Lohnt die Karte ?

Gruß

Andre


----------



## Jan77 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

Brodtner Karte lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht. Versuch mal die Strecke ab Bliesdorf rauf nach Grömitz. Wenn Du nicht so weit fahren möchtest.

In den frühen Morgen und Abendstunden kannst Du in den tiefen Gumpen um die Wellenbrecher mit Dorschen rechnen.


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

Hallo!

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob man das als Vergleich heran ziehen kann:
Habe in Süd-Norwegen am Strand (nicht im Fjord!) so viele Dorsche gefangen daß den Einheimischen die Kinnlade runterfiel.
Der Köder waren einfache Twister in silber, gold und schwarz mit 20g Rundkopf-Jigs. Würde ich auf jeden Fall auch in der Ostsee mal probieren.

Klabauter


----------



## andre23564 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

vielen dank für die tips.:m 

werde nächste woche mal bliesdorf bis grömitz antesten.

noch ne dumme frage:

welche blinker bzw. wobbler, na halt was für`n köder ?#c 

andré


----------



## MefoProf (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

Schau dir  Mal ne Tiefenkarte von deiner Region an und versuche es an Stellen, wo es tiefes Wasser (8-10 m) in Küstennähe (am besten in Wurfweite) gibt. Brücken, Buhnen, Häfen Molen usw beherbergen meist auch Dorsche, da es dort auch tiefes Wasser gibt. 
Am besten funktioniert die Dorschangelei im allgemeinen im Dunkeln. Wenn du ne Stelle gefunden hast, kannst du es auch mal Tagsüber probieren. Klappt jetzt im Winter meist auch ganz gut. 
Bezüglich des Köders solltest du dir nicht allzuviel Kopfzerbrechen machen. Dorsche sind da meist nicht so wählerisch und gehen eigentlich auf alles, ob das nun Fliege, Pilker, Blinker, Spinner oder Jigs sind. Ein bisschen Gewicht sollte der Köder aber schon haben, damit du weit werfen kannst und nach unten komnmst.


----------



## Rudi2000 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

Moin,

ich habe hier den Tipp von Jan77 gelesen und es heute morgen mal zwischen 8 und 11.30 Uhr in Bliesdorf probiert. Der Strand macht echt einen guten Eindruck, das Wasser scheint auch recht schnell tief zu werden.

Leider hat es trotzdem bei mir nicht geklappt. Aber ich komme bestimmt wieder ;-) 

Grüße


----------



## andre23564 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

Moin,

war heute von 06.45 bis 09.00 in Bliesdorf.

Kam mit dem Blinker bei Gegenwind bis kurz vor die vorgelagerte Sandbank (brechende Wellen ). 

Reicht`s ??#c 

Wasser sah gut aus, leicht trüb.

Leider kein Fischkontakt.

Werde es weiter versuchen, vielleicht nächste Woche.

Entweder wieder Bliesdorf oder vor Dahme.

Bericht folgt.

Allen ein fischreiches Jahr 2007.

andré


----------



## Jan77 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

Schön das Du los warst. Ich habe diesen Winter auch noch kein Strandglück gehabt. Versuche es das nächste mal in Dahme. Und dort dann ruhig auch mal von der Seebrücke.


----------



## Rudi2000 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Ufer-Dorsche blinkern? Wie?Wo?Wann?*

Moin,

kann man in Dahme eigentlich auch von der Seebrücke aus blinkern? 

Ich war noch nicht da, überlege aber morgen (Mittwoch 3. 1.) abend dort mal vorbeizuschauen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja? 

Grüße


----------

